
Alternatives to Google Products(2019) - rsapkf
https://restoreprivacy.com/google-alternatives/
======
robbya
I've been tempted to switch off Android to one of the alternatives listed, but
it's a big investment to try one out on my primary device. Downtime for
install and troubleshooting could mean a missed call, which is also worrying.
I probably just need to buy a used phone to try it out.

On desktop I'll blow away my OS on a whim, I'm much more confident that I'd
get back to a working state quickly.

~~~
oil25
I've been using LineageOS on a Nexus 6P for a good while now. No Google
Services/Play Store was especially challenging to adapt to. But overall the
experience has been pleasant, rewarding and surprisingly trouble-free. As for
missed calls, isn't that what voicemail is for?

